# STIHL 031AV Restoration



## Yerpdog (Feb 1, 2011)

This is my 031AV that I bought last summer, with the intent to use it everywhere. I have no pictures of it before the restoration but I imagine it would have compared to any other 30 some year old beat up 031AV. It ran just fine and there were no issues. (It had two service stickers on it from northern Oregon and southern Washington) I had wanted to restore it from the day I got it, but I was going to use it till it broke and then take care of business. That only took about 2 months, when the carb stopped getting fuel for whatever reason. I really didn't look into what happened. But it gave me a reason to dismantle the entire saw and get to work. The housings, cases and everything body related went off to a local powder coater. I took everything else and cleaned inspected or fixed it. What couldn't be fixed was replaced, the most major part was the piston.

Everything on this carefully restored and put back together. Most of it remains original, and all replacement parts are real Stihl parts. Total time was 3 months, 100 or so hours of labor, and about $1000. (Including the saw price of $200 some dollars)

If you have any questions just ask.










































It's not the highest power chainsaw, but it has a 25" bar so I can do just about anything I need. This is my only chainsaw, and now it's going back to work..


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 1, 2011)

That's some great work right there. Where did you get the parts? and was it tuff?


----------



## burroak (Feb 1, 2011)

*drool*
makes me want to do this with mine...those things are built like tanks.


----------



## zogger (Feb 2, 2011)

*Jeez loweez*

That saw is just immaculate man! Looks better than new!


----------



## Yerpdog (Feb 2, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> That's some great work right there. Where did you get the parts? and was it tuff?


 
Most of the parts came from Stihl dealerships, one of which was in another state. If it couldn't be found at a dealer it came from somewhere online. Having an IPL helped, sometimes typing in the part number online would get me somewhere. But sometimes I had to type in dozens of combinations of words to find a part.

Restoration wasn't all that difficult, long hours of cleaning inspecting and repairing. The hardest part was remembering where things went. There is probably around 250 pieces total, so if you can remember their order and have some mechanical skills its not too bad. The only thing I even needed a service manual for was the flywheel air gap, spark plug gap, and carb gasket order. I'de imagine anyone with patience could do this, and it's well worth it in the end.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 2, 2011)

Next Questions is..... Do you work on Husqies?


----------



## Yerpdog (Feb 2, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Next Questions is..... Do you work on Husqies?


 
If it's in front of me, I can fix it. But I don't have a history with huskies..


----------



## Matoaca (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow... that really turned out great. You really didn't miss a thing. I've restored saxophones with that kind of attention to detail but never a chainsaw. It looks better than Stihl's new ones, I just hope that after all that time and money it isn't too good to use!

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## PappaWheelie (Mar 8, 2011)

That saw is too nice to use now! Your gonna have to go out and get another saw!


----------



## Dieselpower01 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice !!!! I was just given the same saw from a friend who said it didnt run. It was taken to the dealer to be repaired and they told him it needed points (its not the electronic version) and stihl didnt make them anymore so it couldnt be fixed. I took it completely apart and cleaned it (it was soooo dirty) part by part and put it all back together. Checked the spark and it seemed fine. pulled it a few time and it sputtered. 3 more pulls and it came to life. now im excited to restore it back to its formal glory. headed out to the local dealer today to see what they can and can not get. I live in maryland also, did you have it powder coated? Paint seems to be a big issue on here. what did you use? anyways looks awesome, great job


----------



## Yerpdog (Mar 29, 2011)

Dieselpower01 said:


> Very nice !!!! I was just given the same saw from a friend who said it didnt run. It was taken to the dealer to be repaired and they told him it needed points (its not the electronic version) and stihl didnt make them anymore so it couldnt be fixed. I took it completely apart and cleaned it (it was soooo dirty) part by part and put it all back together. Checked the spark and it seemed fine. pulled it a few time and it sputtered. 3 more pulls and it came to life. now im excited to restore it back to its formal glory. headed out to the local dealer today to see what they can and can not get. I live in maryland also, did you have it powder coated? Paint seems to be a big issue on here. what did you use? anyways looks awesome, great job


 
One thing I found that helped was to search Google shopping and e-bay by typing in the part number from an 031AV IPL. But I have a Nova module on mine and it works great compared to points. And yes, I did have it powder coated, but it's pricey and cost me $212. The guy that did it is named Chip from Ship Point Machine Co. and he did an awesome job. I didn't have to clean anything to put it back together. I never looked into getting it painted so I don't know how you'd go about getting it done that way.

If I can help just let me know.


----------



## Yerpdog (Mar 29, 2011)

For those who were wondering here is what it looked like before..




































And here it is after restoration, back at work.


----------



## Yerpdog (Mar 29, 2011)

PappaWheelie said:


> That saw is too nice to use now! Your gonna have to go out and get another saw!


 
Nope, this thing was built to work.. I'm just keeping it that way longer than intended. It's already full of wood chips..


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 6, 2011)

You did very well! My 1st saw was a 031. Always wished I'd kept it.


----------



## Stihl Rules (Apr 29, 2011)

I have one that was my dads saw, he is gone now it would be cool to do this to that saw.


----------



## tallguys (Sep 6, 2011)

Stihl Rules said:


> I have one that was my dads saw, he is gone now it would be cool to do this to that saw.


 
I'm in the same boat. I have my grandfather's 031AV and its seen better days. I'd love to give it the same treatment the OP bestowed upon his. What a beautiful saw, looks better than the new ones!


----------



## From009to090 (Sep 14, 2011)

NICE Restoration, too nice to use! 
I still use my 031av now and then, but not too often. It still has its original OEM nice paint job, but its too loud for these old ears of mine.


----------



## Yerpdog (Oct 18, 2011)

tallguys said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have my grandfather's 031AV and its seen better days. I'd love to give it the same treatment the OP bestowed upon his. What a beautiful saw, looks better than the new ones!


 
It's not all that difficult, just takes time and patience.. And it's well worth it.. After hurricane Irene hit the area not to long ago that saw has had about 75 hours put on it.. Just about every fallen tree in the entire neighbor hood has gotten some sort of action from the old girl. Runs like a champ and even had to by some Dyneema rope for the pull started so I wouldn't have to worry about breaking it all the time.


----------

